# Router Inlay Kit



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm going to try my hand at a few inlays. Would this be a good kit to get? I have a Bosch 1617EVSPK. 

Amazon.com: BOSCH RA1127 Router Inlay Kit: Home Improvement


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

TS3660 said:


> I'm going to try my hand at a few inlays. Would this be a good kit to get? I have a Bosch 1617EVSPK.
> 
> Amazon.com: BOSCH RA1127 Router Inlay Kit: Home Improvement


It's about your only choice unless you pick up the RA1100 adapter for your 1617. Here's the one I have
http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=router+inlay+kit

That's one downside I have with Bosch. They use the proprietary bushings so you have to buy any of those types of accessories from them. An old Sears strategy that drove me away from Craftsman stuff.:smile:


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I got this one: Amazon.com: MLCS 9177 Brass Router Inlay Kit with Router Bit: Home Improvement

The one you listed specifically fits certain Bosch routers. If you have one of those routers, you're fine. If not, you need a more universal type that fits a standard router base. I have a newer Craftsman router that takes the standard bushing.

I have a preference for MLCS because they seem to be a good value but the added plus is that their store (Penn State Industries/MLCS) is about a half hour from me. I mentioned in another post that I snapped their down-cut inlay bit. I took it back to them and told them the depth I was cutting (about 1/8") when it snapped. They just gave me another one. I thought that was pretty nice of them. Since then I take shallower cuts.

Like John said, Harbor Fright sells an inlay kit cheap: http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=inlay+kit I have one of those, too. It and the Shop Fox: Amazon.com: Shop Fox D3118 Inlay Kit: Home Improvement both include an alignment pin that helps align the bushing to the bit - a nice plus.

Bill


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

jschaben, I looked up that adapter and now I am way confused. I guess I'm router dumb. Half the reveiws were good and half said it won't fit.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Don't you have to make your own templates with those? I'm thinking about trying some router inlays myself and was looking at something like this:

http://www.milescraft.com/product/1207.html

My local SEARS has this on the shelf for around $40.00.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

From what I understand about routing inlays (which isn't much), yes, you need to make a template first like on a scroll saw or something.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Or something. I used a Jig saw and my Ridgid Sander to make a few templates. Yes I too am just now trying my hand at inlay. I have the MLCS kit mentioned above, but I have a Hitachi KM12VC that uses the standard Porter Cable bushing style. Perhaps you might be able to find a different base plate for your Bosch that allowed you to use standard bushings?


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I, too, used a scroll saw to make templates from 1/4" ply and then touch up with a sander. 

MLCS makes some standard templates out of plastic: http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/orderstatus/html/smarthtml/pages/router_inlay.html

Bill


----------



## Victory 1 (Jul 23, 2011)

Generally we use a 3/16 router bit in a trim router and rough out design.

A Japanese Power Grip chisel set is used to finish up the rest.

Koa on Koa turtle - actually a reproduction of customerʻs tattoo.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

<<_Generally we use a 3/16 router bit in a trim router and rough out design.

A Japanese Power Grip chisel set is used to finish up the rest._>>

Yeah, but you have skill!! 

Bill


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

*I'm Router Ignorant*

Ok, here's a few pics of what I have with my Bosch Router. I have 3 of these things whatever they are. I also have 1/4" & 1/2" collets. The centering thing I don't know how to use. What do I need to buy in order to do inlays? The smallest straight bit I have is 1/4". It is not a spiral.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

TS3660 said:


> Ok, here's a few pics of what I have with my Bosch Router. I have 3 of these things whatever they are. I also have 1/4" & 1/2" collets. The centering thing I don't know how to use. What do I need to buy in order to do inlays? The smallest straight bit I have is 1/4". It is not a spiral.


 
I'll see if I can help without confusing both of us:huh:
The three objects you have are the bosch guide bushings. The RA1100 adapter should fit in just like one of the bushings (tabs on the side, twist in sorta thing). Seems like I do recall that the RA1100 didn't fit some of the older bosch routers and needed a different part number. I haven't got the mid size bosch router so have no direct knowledge of how that goes down. 
Anyway, the adapter just gives you a 1-3/16" hole to use the Porter Cable style 2- piece (bushing and locknut) system. 
As far as the centering thing goes, you put the bushing on and slip the centering cone through the bushing and into the collet. Loosen the base plate and allow the bushing to center itself around the cone shape on the centering pin. Obviously you need the correct size collet installed for whichever end of the pin you need to use and your height needs to be such that the pin reaches through the bushing and into the collet.

Inlays themselves. You can purchase premade templates or make your own with jigsaw, bandsaw, scroll saw.... whatever. The really neat thing is making your template from the object you want to inlay. For that, you would use 1/4" MDF or similar to make the template. Just follow around the object *without* the collar on the inlay guide bushing. If you are using a kit, it will normally give you a template 3/16" larger than the item. To cut the relief to inlay the item, you would *install *the collar and follow the template around. This will make the relief 3/16" smaller than the template, or the same size as the original. 
:boat:

Edit - If that bit isn't a spiral, I'd be willing to bet it isn't a plunge cutter either. Some straight bits do plunge cut but not all of them.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Don't you run the risk of damaging your pattern if you don't use the bushing (collar)? What stops you from routing into the pattern and ruining the design?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

johnnie52 said:


> Don't you run the risk of damaging your pattern if you don't use the bushing (collar)? What stops you from routing into the pattern and ruining the design?


Hi Johnnie - an inlay kit contains a bit a guide bushing and an offset collar that fits on the guide bushing. This collar provides the necessary offset back to the size of the original.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

You could always buy or make a different sub base that accepts the standard 1-3/16" PC bushings. Then you get whatever inlay kit you like.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

What's the advantage of buying the RA1100? Is it so I can use a PC inlay kit? If that is the only reason, then why should I buy it? Wouldn't I be better off just to buy the Bosch inlay kit on my first post?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

TS3660 said:


> What's the advantage of buying the RA1100? Is it so I can use a PC inlay kit? If that is the only reason, then why should I buy it? Wouldn't I be better off just to buy the Bosch inlay kit on my first post?


Bosch inlay kit will do fine..... Dovetail jigs usually come with PC style adapters so if you get one of those you can also buy the right size Bosch bushings for it. Unless Bosch doesn't make that size bushing than you SOL. I don't think Bosch makes short barrel bushing sets either so much of your template material will need to be 5/8" +. Choice is yours, buy the Bosch inlay kit.:huh:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the explanation jschaben. 

I've not seen one up close before and had wondered how it worked.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok, I think I've got this figured out. I do need the RA1100. And from what I have learned, it WILL fit my router. Then I'll just buy an inlay kit. But it seems like every kit I have looked at has bad reviews. (centering pin too big, bushing too big, 1/8" shank on bit instead of 1/4", can't get bushing off, O-ring gets torn, bit broke on first try).


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

TS3660 said:


> Ok, I think I've got this figured out. I do need the RA1100. And from what I have learned, it WILL fit my router. Then I'll just buy an inlay kit. But it seems like every kit I have looked at has bad reviews. (centering pin too big, bushing too big, 1/8" shank on bit instead of 1/4", can't get bushing off, O-ring gets torn, bit broke on first try).


The bits on these inlay kits tend to have 1/8" diameter cutters, so breakage is darn near inevitable. Stock up when you see a good deal on them! :thumbsup:


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

ok, thanks Scott. I'll try to get ones with at least 1/4" shank.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

TS3660 said:


> ok, thanks Scott. I'll try to get ones with at least 1/4" shank.


Hi Bud - the one I linked to in my first post, the Harbor Freight job, works pretty well. Bit is 1/4" shank. The collar is a bit tough to get off the bushing but it wont fall off on ya at a bad time. The internal O-ring holds pretty tight. I usually just work it off CAREFULLY with a knife blade. Scott is right about 1/8" cutters, solid carbide is pretty brittle so if forcing them to hard, they will snap. The other thing about 1/8" cutters is that it takes a looong time to clear a relief if it is very large, I work around the edges until I have a decent clearance from the template and then switch to a larger bit and bushing to clear the lions share of the relief. Some also use forstner bits to clear the majority of the relief. :smile:


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

The reason for the small bit is so you can have smaller diameter bushings that can turn sharper corners/curves. Even so you are limited as to how acute an angle you can turn.

Knotscott is right, have spare bits. I remember breaking a solid carbide bit on a weekend and having to do an emergency run to Harbor Fright to get another overlay kit so I'd have a bit to finish the job. BTW, the Harbor Fright inlay kit was just fine, though I would question the bit quality (it worked, though!).

Jshchaben suggested using thin mdf for patterns. That's a better idea then the plywood I've used. 

Bill


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

If you bought the PC Adapter for your Bosch, *you could use ANY common Inlay Kit (because they would be compatible with PC)...*

If you did that, *I would get the MLCS inlay kit... if you ever had a problem with it, they would make it right.*

*Don't get hung up on that centering pin... *Chances are you don't even need it! I have never had to use one... because most routers are Factory adjusted to have the Bits be in the Center of their opening.

*If you bought the Bosch Inlay Kit, it would work fine on your router...*

If you ever wanted to use *another Bushing that you do not have,* for special dovetail bit/jigs etc., *you would have to buy something compatible with Bosch.*.. or, *get the PC adapter & not worry about it.*

Let us know what you do...


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

TS3660 said:


> ok, thanks Scott. I'll try to get ones with at least 1/4" shank.


All that I've seen still taper to a 1/8" cutting tip, which is where they break. I try to be careful and not take much off, but even the Freud bit broke...they're all very thin. John's suggestion to do the edges and switch to a fatter bit is a good idea.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Joe Lyddon said:


> *Don't get hung up on that centering pin... *Chances are you don't even need it! I have never had to use one... because most routers are Factory adjusted to have the Bits be in the Center of their opening.


Hi Joe, I have to respectfully disagree here. I have a couple of ruined guide bushings to prove that they don't ALL come centered. Actually, out of the six routers I have that take guide bushings, only one didn't touch the bushing :thumbdown:. I do a quick center check with a 1/4" dia bit and a 5/16" OD bushing. :smile:


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

I guess I have been lucky on 3+ routers... :laughing:


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I bought the bushing from Bosch and the inlay kit from Rockler. They did fit together. I had to bore the bushing out .004". Luckily I had a metal lathe to do this.


----------

